# Engine management and Coil sign flashing



## Pav9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello friends,

Have had a TT 2.0 TDI Quatrro since a year and just after the year of warranty lapsed...the problems started.

2 weeks back the coil sign started flashing on and off ( wonder if it was after a drive through the Snake Pass)
So got worried and called the Audi guys but very unhelpful in the Manchester one
Hence off to a local WAG-he assessed it and said it was showing up after the diagnostic as an issue with the boost system. But resetting it may resolve it.His demeanour didn't instils too much confidence in me.

Any way the problem started later on the same day. Then from the next day the Engine management system light is a constant on my dash board with the coil light flashing with no specific frequency. Hence called Awesome in Irlam and have booked it in.
Just a bit apprehensive as to what it may show up.
I still feels it is driving well except in 2nd gear when it revs up but don't see much action on the wheels.

I love the car and is giving me grief. Hope its nothing serious and they can sort it easily.

Any ideas as to what maybe happening ?

Will keep you posted


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't drive the car whilst the engine management light is on. Could be something as simple as the DPF micro switch. This happened to me after about 26,000 in my first tdi. VAGCOM should analyse and know what the problem is. As to the coil light, are you sure this is not the glow plug light telling you that a glow plug needs replacing? If so, you can buy these for about £12 each and either change it yourself with a special tool, or an independent would probably do this for a drink.


----------



## Pav9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Barry.

This WAG was telling me that the glow plug light isn't always a plug issues and said that was ok...he was saying it is used as an alternative Engine management system, but I wasn't very sure if he was right.

Hence went to Awesome GT in Irlam who have a good reputation and told them the issue, he said if its yellow its ok to drive and has booked it in for today for a diagnostic.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Just be careful they don't try and stiff you for a load of work when all that may be needed is a new glow plug.


----------



## Pav9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Barry...will be on the guard....

That's why I'm here...for some sound advice


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I had a similar issue on my TDi.

Two warning light one being the engine management started flashing.

Called out Audi Assistance who weren't a great deal of help (RAC) and they said basically drive straight to the dealers on Monday, don't use the car as may go into limp mode.

Turns out it was a faulty sensor.


----------



## Pav9 (Mar 26, 2012)

I had a diagnostic done and it has shown ? fault with the electronic boost mechanism...but when physically checked its apparently ok and they've said not to do anything for now. But if I physically feel a problem when driving then to come back to them.

My point is

- My MOT is due now and not sure if it'll fail because of this ????

- Also what's the point of a warning light if we let it come on and ignore it. I guess as they said , if its something dangerous then the red light will flash


----------



## Pav9 (Mar 26, 2012)

phil3012 said:


> I had a similar issue on my TDi.
> 
> Two warning light one being the engine management started flashing.
> 
> ...


*Phil...did the diagnostic show that it was a sensor issue ?*


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pav9 said:


> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a similar issue on my TDi.
> ...


I can't remember to be honest with you, when they read the diagnostics the RAC didn't have the right software so he had to ring his mate as it was a generic fault code. Certainly it's only when Audi looked at it that they found which sensor was at fault.

I take that this must be the second MOT?


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

When I referred to the DPF micro switch earlier in this thread I meant the DPF sensor. So maybe this is a common fault with the TDI. RAC told me not to drive any significant distance with the car like this, and I was recovered on a trailer from Chester to Norfolk. Audi fixed the fault under warranty.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just had a look through my old posts on another forum and the issue I had was a faulty sensor going into the turbo.


----------



## Pav9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes it's the second MoT...have only had the car for just over a year



phil3012 said:


> Pav9 said:
> 
> 
> > phil3012 said:
> ...


----------



## Pav9 (Mar 26, 2012)

phil3012 said:


> Just had a look through my old posts on another forum and the issue I had was a faulty sensor going into the turbo.


Just getting a bit fed up now with all of them saying there's no major issue and tell us if it gets worse. The engine management sgn has come on constantly again.

Will probably give a try with Audi finally and try to get them to the MoT too.....

The computers in the cars are such a pain...loved the times when cars were purely mechanical...if there was fault..you felt it and saw it....didn't have to assume or guess


----------



## Pav9 (Mar 26, 2012)

BarrieB said:


> When I referred to the DPF micro switch earlier in this thread I meant the DPF sensor. So maybe this is a common fault with the TDI. RAC told me not to drive any significant distance with the car like this, and I was recovered on a trailer from Chester to Norfolk. Audi fixed the fault under warranty.


Thanks Barrie will go to Audi now and see what they have to say....

Will ask them specifically about the sensor


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

BarrieB said:


> Just be careful they don't try and stiff you for a load of work when all that may be needed is a new glow plug.


A faulty glow plug will log a code but it will not make the light come on.

If your getting engine management and the glow plug light its generally something a bit more concerning. I've seen it when a crank sensor goes faulty and as a result the car may take some starting or may not start at all.

You really need to know the SPECIFIC fault code. It sounds a lot like you are being messed about.


----------



## Pav9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes have a fault code
009571/P2563- Turbo charger boost control position sensor circuit - Intermittant fault

They say wiring and actuator checked
Problem needs to get worse before any further diagnostics can be done



TT-TOM said:


> BarrieB said:
> 
> 
> > Just be careful they don't try and stiff you for a load of work when all that may be needed is a new glow plug.
> ...


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm just guessing here but IIRC on the newer diesels they have a linear pot or some sort of LVDT to determine the position of the actuator arm that moves the vanes on the turbo. Without this feedback the boost control may not be as precise as the control system is effectively running with an input missing

I presume this is the wiring they have checked but if not its worth checking the plug and wiring.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliottdalton (Dec 30, 2015)

This ever get sorted?


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Elliottdalton said:


> This ever get sorted?


Nice thread resurrection.


----------



## Elliottdalton (Dec 30, 2015)

Doesnt answer my question...


----------

